# What Did You Receive For Christmas 2016?



## Chris (Dec 24, 2016)

It's already Christmas in some parts of the world, and some cultures exchange gifts on December 24th. I always love this thread as it gives an insight into the sort of interests and hobbies everyone has. 

I received my main gift a couple weeks early: a tattoo of two of my late betta fish, Roan and Paris. I also received a Strawberry Buttercream Yankee candle from a friend at college in addition to a selection of kelp facial products. 

Merry Christmas!​


----------



## Aquari (Dec 24, 2016)

i got a new phone so i can play neko atsume again, and a bit of money


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2016)

Some amiibo figures (CALLIE AND MARIE <3 , Sonic , Yoshi and Daisy) and plushes (Mew , Bowser) c:


----------



## Capeet (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy holidays! I got 3 books: a special edition of a Finnish war classic, The Secret History of Twin Peaks and a cook book (because everyone knows I suck). I was also given 3 packs of instant noodles, clothes that grandma bought for herself without trying them on, a blanket, pillow, giant mug and a movie ticket.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 24, 2016)

It's not Christmas where I am yet but I did receive one of my gifts early. So far I got a Galaxy S7 Edge and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Trystin (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I'll update this more tomorrow, but for my birthday on the 22nd (I had to combine my birthday/Christmas expensive present, so only one big thing this year) I got the New Nintendo Galaxy 3DS XL and I love it so much. I also snooped a lil and know I'm getting a $20 eShop card and some chocolate covered coffee beans, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2016)

I opened my stocking presents early and I got a load of J-Hope merch lmaooooo


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 24, 2016)

im swedish and we celebrate on the 24th . i got some clothes, 2 books (mostly pictures tbh), a yoshi yarn amiibo, an electric toothbrush (they r rly scary..), 2 plushy animals, a game and some candy .


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2016)

A cold.


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2016)

my uncle won the lottery recently and this morning he surprised me with a new car, a 2016 Honda Civic. He told me it was a late birthday gift since he wasn't able to wish me a happy birthday two days ago. I also got a new iPhone 6 plus since I broke my last one and the rest of my gifts were just perfume, clothes, and a few shoes. My aunties also gave me some "pocket change" to go shopping Monday for more clothes, but my Christmas was good.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I opened my stocking presents early and I got a load of J-Hope merch lmaooooo



 im jealous

- - - Post Merge - - -

my parents would never buy me merch haha


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 24, 2016)

Can't wait to post here when I get mine! About 8 hours from now. 12:00 AM, PST.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2016)

We exchanged gifts today (it's currently the 24th) since Christmas falls on a Sunday & we have church services for quite some time tomorrow.

I gave my mom a new set of pots & pans, my dad a new wallet, and (for both) a new set of towels since our old ones were getting a bit frayed.

I got 12 new books, some skincare products, some gift cards for Starbucks & Dunkin Donuts, and some money for clothes. I also bought myself a new phone case that I saw was on sale.

Oh and a Keurig, but that's mainly a family gift. Super duper happy & #blessed this year.


----------



## Tao (Dec 24, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> A cold.



I got one of those too. They're really popular this year.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> I got one of those too. They're really popular this year.



Same here.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> I got one of those too. They're really popular this year.



I wish I'd kept the receipt. :/


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 24, 2016)

Nothing... but I have 2 presents for my little sister


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2016)

I know pretty much everything I got. Some cosmetic stuff, few albums, one or two new games, and my first ever vinyl record player (along with some Bowie vinyls).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2016)

Since it's Christmas Eve I've only opened 3 gifts, but so far I've gotten a pair of headphones, a pillow filled with buckwheat (weird, I know), and homemade pajamas with the Grinch on them.  Lol, hope I get lots of AC:NL stuff tomorrow!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2016)

Is it too early to say what i'm gonna get? I know what I'm gonna get. Just wondering if I have to wait until my time tomorrow to say it?

But I did get a speaker from my 3rd sister.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

I haven't gotten all my presents yet, but my aunt and uncle got me some new clothes.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll tell you what I bought, lol. I got my cousin a Moana lanyard, (he needed a new one) My brother 2 Harry Potter bracelets, my other cousin new paintbrushes, a mini sign with inspirational text,  and Kiki and Lala socks. I got my other cousin an Ariel mug, and a clear, gold polka dotted stapler. And finally my other cousin My Melody socks. Can't wait to see their reactions!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 24, 2016)

Vans.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2016)

i told my parents that i wanted a chromebook but said that when i'm older and can pay for it myself i'll get a macbook. was expecting to open the chromebook but ended up with a macbook air and i'm so happy !!,,
also received some scented candles that smell like places in the disney parks from an etsy shop (philharmonic, writer's stop, main street bakery), some pop figures (negan from the walking dead, rapunzel and spidergwen), some pyjamas, some makeup, a makeup bag, and some candy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2016)

We do our Christmas on Christmas Eve and then Christmas is our day of chillin' and eating and playing with our stuff. This year we had lots of fun even though we were on a time crunch to get through everything before my boyfriend had to get to work. I got some awesome stuff off my wishlist and some things that weren't on it so it was super fun.

I got a moon light for my room that you can change the phase of, a bat skeleton(yes a real one), a pentagram lapel pin, a giraffe brooch, two coloring books, a nail polish shelf, an ice cream sandwich maker, a rubber unicorn mask, gel polish and the little "baking" machine that sets the gel, peel off lip tints, two skirts(one of them doesn't fit so I'll have to return it =[), a peplum top, a nighty, a cardboard VR headset(Abyssrium looks amazing on it!), black kinetic sand, A LOT of fishnets (my mom and boyfriend both bought me a six pack), a dollhouse book, and an alien backpack.

BUT the most special thing I got this year was from my Aunt, she sent my sister and I each a dainty little real gold cross necklace. They belonged to my late Grandma May and my sister and I couldn't even read the note without crying (I'm literally getting misty eyed typing this) but it was something along the lines of how she wore us close to her heart just like she did those necklaces and that she wore them all the time and that's why she passed them to us, so it was really adorable and we were crying like crazy. 

And now that Christmas is over I can buy myself things off my wishlist without thinking someone might have ordered it, going to get myself CLOTHES! Hurray!


----------



## Aniko (Dec 25, 2016)

I got chocolate and money. No socks this year :/


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

a hp laptop for school purposes 
some spa footies
a chloe figurine from secret life of pets
a sadness infinity figurine (i don't have the game so it's going to sit on my shelf)

and that's it but i might get more stuff next week idk


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

so far just money, will probably get more money


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2016)

Watch_Dogs 2, money, four day pass to Star Wars Celebration Orlando.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 25, 2016)

Okay here we go!:
2 Pok?mon T-shirts
K.K, Reese, and Cyrus amiibo figures
50 bucks
Pok?mon Moon
Stuffed Olaf (I love Disney!)
Perfume/Lotion pack
Bubble bath/body wash pack
20.00 In-N-Out gift card
5.00 Starbucks gift card
SO HAPPY! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> I got chocolate and money. No socks this year :/



I got 2 pairs of socks for my cousins, lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2016)

I got an awesome Candy Cane collectible from Santa Laudine!  

and somebody on Flight Rising gifted me a Vulpine Lamp, the last familiar i need for a complete Night of the Nocturne set!

(and i'm hoping i DONT get a hangover after all this eggnog...)


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 25, 2016)

A good friend of mine bought me Tales of Zestiria which was a MAJOR surprise and i'm hype af kdnfksdnfkdnf


----------



## hamster (Dec 25, 2016)

a bit of money, makeup & jewellery. i'm going to visit my dad soon so i haven't got everything yet


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 25, 2016)

My sister got robbed in town unfortunately, they took most of her stuff and she apparently used a lot of money  She still got us stuff but I she said she was going to buy more when she got paid but I told her not to. But other than that I got a cool National Geographic book (I'm a nerd )


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 25, 2016)

A lighted magifying mirror. Cause I'm blind.lol.
Tons of chocolate covered cherries. Cause I love them.
A 21 pilots cd. SWEEET.
Hair scrunchies.
Two pairs of the thickest, warmest, softest socks ever.
Anne of Green Gables boxed set.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2016)

My gift to myself was that I built myself a $2000 computer. But other than that, my parents gave me $150 and a hat, I got some socks, and over the last 2 weeks I have accumulated $50 in McDonald's gift card.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 25, 2016)

-Hamilton mixtape 
-Moana soundtrack
-Leslie Odom Jr. Christmas album
-Welcome amiibo cards (got the card I wanted most )
-Clothes/pajamas


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2016)

Whoops, double post


----------



## petaI (Dec 25, 2016)

some cozy pajamas, a cute pusheen plushie (pusheen was holding a cookie and my mom thought the cookie was a baby...), a Playstation 4 so i can play video games with my crush now, pokemon moon, a sailor mercury figurine, a subscription to anime loot crate, lucina figurine, annnnd rock band rivals for my new playstation 4. best christmas ever!


----------



## Orieii (Dec 25, 2016)

Meh, I got some clothes and a hand-me-down purse. *sighs* It's always the same crap every year. I'd rather get nothing tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2016)

The most notable thing I've gotten so far is a series 4 Isabelle amiibo card, the last one I wanted from that series.  I feel bad for my parents though, all the ones I've seen on eBay have been upwards of $15...


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2016)

merry Christmas everyone!

I got:
a tv for my room
?40 so far (this is off my other relatives)
headphones
super paper Mario - color splash
cosy socks
loads of films for my tv
bath bombs
Ariana Grande perfume gift set
makeup brushes
and loads of sweets/chocolate

i'm so grateful for everything!!


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 25, 2016)

I got 400 kr on PSN from my brother! YAY!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2016)

From my...more...immediate
...family I've gotten:

Pok?mon Moon
BTS - Wings + poster 
Your Name / 君の名は - CD soundtrack 
Calvin Klein underwear which is actually really fricking nice 
Toradora manga 2 + 3
School-Live! 1 + 2
3 anime DVDs like 5 Centimetres Per Second
One Punch Man 5 + 8 (I asked for 2-9, idk why my grandma just got those two hahaha, now I can't read them xD)
A whole load of J-Hope merch, like photocards and stuff lmao 
Converse, which are like a metallic blue / purple 
Waterstones card - ?20
2 BTS....J-Hope....jumpery things (lmao again)
Tokyo Ghoul chibi keyring 
Pretty cool black silky dressing gown because...yeah haha
And....a load of chocolate


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## kayleee (Dec 25, 2016)

So far I got some gift cards and a jacket


----------



## Flare (Dec 25, 2016)

Wallet with $200!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 25, 2016)

A Nexus 6p cellphone, a bunch of the Dark Tower graphic novels, World of Warcraft: Legion, WoW game time card, Pok?mon Moon, Super Mario Maker 3DS, and a TON of Amiibo figures.

Wish I'd gotten the Sanrio cards, but I know how impossible they are to find.


----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2016)

Got a Burberry coat, Final Fantasy XV, Watch_Dogs 2, cologne/aftershave, gift cards & money, champagne, gloves and scarf, Starbucks salted caramel hot chocolate powder (which I'm the most excited by!), among other things.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 25, 2016)

New Dell laptop
Clothes....so much....lol
A piece of paper that says I'll be getting my hair dyed pink (professionally!)

Also:
Body wash
Scrub
Body wash/lotion/scrub set
Electric face scrubber (thanks mom....)
More body wash and lotion from my brother

You think they're trying to tell me something??


----------



## Mariah (Dec 25, 2016)

Once again, nothing. Gee, can't wait for my birthday.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2016)

This is what I got:

Skylanders Imaginators (Figures, I got the game back in October)
New 3DS XL Galaxy Edition (I still like to call it Cosmic Edition)
A World Of Nintendo Mario Kart 8 Male Villager giant figure
8 Welcome Amiibo and 2 Series 4 Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards. (I almost completed the Welcome Amiibo Series. I need 3 more cards left)

I think that's about it.


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 25, 2016)

I am just waiting for my family to wake up so I can open the presents.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Chocolate
1 pack of series 2 acnl amiibo cards
1 pack of series 4 acnl amiibo cards (Got fang and pietro XD!)
Reese, Cyrus, K.K (bundle) Timmy & Tommy, Kapp'n, and Blathers amiibo figurines
Perfume, body lotion, shampoo ect.

It's awesome, but i'm still glad i'm getting more for Three Kings day (January 6), i need 7 more amiibo to collect them all, so probably then i'll finish my collection! ^^


----------



## wassop (Dec 25, 2016)

a moomintroll plush, dragonite keychain, and a passport wallet and phone case on their way!! my sisters and i also get to share a chess and domino set
from the rest of my family i got sweaters and wool socks which are always great ( :
and my friends and i had a secret santa exchange where i got a body lotion and scarf <3


----------



## Venoxious (Dec 25, 2016)

I got Dipper's hat from Gravity Falls, a Snorlax hat, some money, a case for my new 3DS, a metal Parthenon, a yo-yo set, Welcome Amiibo cards, a $10 eShop card, and a clip-on armor case for 3DS XL (I don't have a 3DS XL...).


----------



## Koopa K (Dec 25, 2016)

Mostly Harry Potter merch, a few games, nothing big or exciting.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2016)

ccee633 said:


> I am just waiting for my family to wake up so I can open the presents.


I woke up later than before to open up my presents. I usually wake up at 6:30 AM and have to wait until 7 AM and after everyone is up and get a group photo to open our presents. This year, to save me from tears. I woke up at 7:50 AM, because I wrapped presents last night. (I fell asleep around 2 AM. I watched the Pokemon Christmas Special before we wrapped presents.) I couldn't open anything until Mom finished making breakfast and a group photo.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 25, 2016)

Haven't checked yet. My parents decided to have a huge fight, so, everything is super awkward and I kinda wish Christmas was over already.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a poo emoji piggy bank, candy, and a bunch of warm fuzzy pants and socks. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (Dec 25, 2016)

I bought myself the complete Sliders TV series on DVD and a bottle of good scotch.


----------



## riummi (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a blanket scarf, a hoodie, money, a target gift card and an echo dot. I bought myself the Sims 4 since it was on sale.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 25, 2016)

I got my Korean boots, a Cinnamoroll mug, some aquamarine earrings, a perfume and body wash set that smells amazing, and a Wind Waker shirt that's way too big for me lol. I'll probably use it around the house on lazy days since I'm not one for wearing graphic shirts.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2016)

My present opening is slow-going because we can't finish until my little sisters wake up from their nap.  So far I've gotten:

-A Fauna plushie 

-The 3-pack of amiibo with Cyrus, K.K., and Reese

-Pokemon Moon

-3 novels

-A notebook


Really crossing my fingers for a set of Sanrio amiibo cards, some welcome amiibo cards, and another copy of AC:NL. There's quite a few presents left so there's still hope.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 25, 2016)

My parents got me one of those barking dog toys that can do backflips. It has a hard time sticking the landing, but I still think it's pretty cute.


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

mom gains



Spoiler











the black lace thing is a choker


----------



## KatRose (Dec 25, 2016)

My dad bought me a gaming headset and my brother got me tickets to this show in March where Death Cab for Cutie is playing (!!!!!!). I also got a cool brown leather jacket and some matching boots and a stress relief coloring book yeet.


----------



## Pug (Dec 25, 2016)

i got money, lots of amiibo cards, bunny slippers, cute mittens, some clothes, and shoes! :0


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 25, 2016)

-I got a scale (I've been asking for a scale since I want to lose weight. I'm not overweight but it wouldn't kill me to lose a few pounds).
-My sister said she got me a second copy of AC:NL but she lost it at her friend's house so now she has to go look for it.
-I never actually got this but my dad said he was planning on buying me a 3DS and an Amazon gift card but he said they ran out of both.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 25, 2016)

My dad handed me another gift today.



Spoiler: Backstory



My father is a teacher. He always told me that I had potential. When I was in second grade, he started questioning just how quickly I could learn things...When I presented no challenge with adding/subtracting integers (positive, negative numbers) even though, I was never technically taught. I was prompted at dinner one night by, none other than my father, and I got the answer right. Naturally, he continued to ask me questions, after a while, he stopped because dinner was over. The next day, he came home from work (teaching sixth grade) with his box of math tests "to be marked". He sat beside me and showed me what to do. I was handed a red pen, a calculator for calculating final percentiles and (on my request) stickers to place on all the kid's tests. 1 1/2 and 24 sixth grade math tests later...I was done. Every once and a while after that I would be asked to mark a few math or science tests. I only ever did the entire class' entire test once. Sometimes I would be like "hey dad. When are you going to have to mark things again?" Now, we are still in my 2nd grade year, and chemical compounds have become the topic of discussion. We were at a restaurant and it just came up lol. My dad grabbed a napkin and a crayon from the coloring pages that they give to the children. "NaCl is salt, both are dangerous alone, but together they balance out and we can eat it." *And that is how I decided chemistry was my passion. *



What was is?? A chemistry workbook. Some sort of "teach yourself chemistry with progressively more difficult questions" and it goes from 9th grade chem to 11th grade chem within less than one chapter. I've skimmed through it, it gets really advanced, looks great tbh.


I think I am the only one to get excited about getting a chemistry workbook as a Christmas gift.

Thanks, dad, for making me a nerd.


----------



## Tao (Dec 25, 2016)

Just money and toiletries. Just the typical "we don't know what to get you" stuff.


I also essentially bought myself a gift: an angry message from my friend about how he had to describe to his whole family what a sexy Joseph Joestar husbando hugging pillow is and why he now has one.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 25, 2016)

got the dr martens i was wanting  i'm especially happy cause they managed to get the light blue ones i wanted even though they're usually sold out. apart from that i got a ton of make up and some other cute bits and bobs, really happy!


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> mom gains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the pink jacket from? I love it o.o


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

I got *lots* of candy, a new HTC phone (my very first smartphone!), Pok?mon Moon, and lots of clothes.


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2016)

I got very adult, utilitarian gifts X) Some tupperware, socks, allergy meds lol, Starbucks and Target gift cards, money. Also, some candy and chocolate, as well as hot chocolate.

My two favorite presents: my mom made a mug that has pics of me and my dog on it and my sis gave me a trip to Seattle/Vancouver <3 (SO EXCITED FOR THIS)

My dog also was spoiled, he got lots of toys, chew toys, a blankie and some puppy stairs so he can get up on my bed w/me XD


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

Ghostelle said:


> Where is the pink jacket from? I love it o.o



The tag says Forever 21 so I'd assume there


----------



## zeoli (Dec 25, 2016)

I got Lunae last year but this year, I got Kurou!!! Thank you umeiko ;v;
I also got pajamas, bed sets, two nendoroids (one isn't here yet, homura and madoka), a pikachu lamp, sonic the hedgehog glasses, a mermaid blanket, two pokemon bed sets, a classic NES (and accessories), a madoka figure, and a sweet card from umeiko <3


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 25, 2016)

A pair of heels
A pair of heel booties
A wax kit
Toiletries
Hello Kitty headphones
Handmade knitted hair tie
some clothes
candy

Pokemon moon
Furby Connect
Victoria's Secret bra, lip gloss, lotion, body spray, and silk robe
Stickers
A hand vac
Sink water filter
A unicorn kigurumi
A sanrio credit card 
some tsum tsums
foreo luna
sailor moon chopsticks


im really grateful, and i'm glad I got to see my family this year. I been away for college for 3 years!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2016)

Update: I finished opening my presents.  I did NOT get the Sanrio amiibo cards.  My mom misread something on eBay and bought me the stickers instead of the cards for $40.  Anyway...I got:

-A Fauna plushie 

-3-pack of amiibo with Cyrus, K.K., and Reese

-3 packs of Welcome amiibo cards (no Ketchup or June, but I got Vivian, Ursala, and Wade!)

-A second copy of AC:NL (named my town Marshaly, kill me)

-A New 3DS XL (rejoice!!!)

-Pokemon Moon 

-Sanrio amiibo stickers 

-Soap with my name carved in it

-Pajamas

-A fuzzy kitty sweatshirt

-Novels

-A notebook

-Headphones

-A pillow filled with buckwheat

-Flannel sheets

-In my stocking: Candy, colorable note cards, markers, a pomegranate, a ridiculous amount of gum, squeezy applesauce, a multicolor pen, fancy paper clips, a bracelet and ring set, and toiletries.

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## P. Star (Dec 25, 2016)

Kinda light on the presents this year

-Bunch of clothes
-$70 
-$100 Visa card

I guess I can't complain though, the money for gifts is going towards our vacation in March.


----------



## Araie (Dec 25, 2016)

The main things I got were an X Box (with Final Fantasy and a controller), a My Neighbor Totoro jewelry box and a pair of cat hear headphones which I've been wanting for months since I had my previous ones forever and weren't that good of quality (oh and a mountain of nice chocolates ;D).


----------



## Cheren (Dec 25, 2016)

I received two gift cards totaling $125. My sister said she was getting me a gift, but hasn't actually bought it yet. It's probably going to be another gift card, though.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 25, 2016)

A sword for my belly dance balancing.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't really celebrate any of the winter holidays but my sweet ol' friends gathered into a little get together a few days before christmas and got me 


Spoiler:  an adorable handmade bell pouch and colorful JoJo posters


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 26, 2016)

I got Paper Mario: Color Splash, a Galaxy Print New Nintendo 3DS XL, and some clothes. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2016)

My parents got me a ukulele and then i also got some tea-related stuff :0


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2016)

Finally got a new laptop from my parents, which is touchscreen and with a rotatable screen!!! ; v; Goodbye to my (now falling apart) 5-year-old laptop aaa. It was a good thing I got a new one, since my old laptop is really scratched, probably infested with malware, with malfunctioning USB port and charger port, and really slow.
Also got a Starbucks planner 2017 from my uncle! I actually specifically asked for this one since it was only this month that I realized how efficient it was to plan ahead.
Miscellaneous things I got were a toy dog keychain, Pokemon bag tags, tons of money (bc some relatives became too lazy to buy something), and a bag of brownie chips (I also asked for this one from my aunt since she has tons stashed and I love it).


----------



## Haskell (Dec 26, 2016)

I got two amiibos, Mega Man and Kapp'n. Amiibo cards, Amazon Fire Stick, Minecraft for PC, two books from Fox News Commentators (Yes), a dress shirt, and a bunch of candy. haha, I also got nail clippers, a calendar, a crystalized angel figurine, and maybe one or two more things that I can't think of.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also got combs, facial and body wash. Lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 26, 2016)

Paper Mario: Color Splash

Moana doll

Pearl White New Nintendo 3DS XL

Money as any adult does lol.

Dean Winchester phicen doll.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 26, 2016)

I got Pokemon Moon, a necklace, a few books, an easel, some art pencils that I've been after for a while now and money. I hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

i have to be more happier lol

High top vans, steam gift card, a new cardigan, and a new ipad case.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

amiibo cards (I got some awesome ones!) makeup, books, and clothing. I got a pretty great haul! I'm really happy with everything I got!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 26, 2016)

Let's see...

Pair of good running / hiking shoes because my feet are in rough shape from hand-me-downs I've been using. 

A comb, a hair product I use, and some hand/foot lotion

A couple sweaters, pair of jeans, pair of slipper socks

Green tea leaves


----------



## Zireael (Dec 26, 2016)

I got frilly panys and lots of  holocaust and too my wine maybe,? Also really bad cricket jokes


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a few cool things (most of which I purchased for myself, haha), but the one that I'm completely obsessed with is my okenite geode.  I've been wanting one for years and it's by far the most pristine specimen I've found:






When it comes to okenite, it's very hard to find specimens with symmetrical "puffballs", and especially with so many perfect ones in a small cluster like this.  For a huge mineralogy nerd who's been collecting specimens for the better part of 20 years, it doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a pink Instax Polaroid camera which I'm soooo happy about considering it's like the main present I wanted this year!! I also got some green tea mochi, chocolates, socks, pyjamas, bath stuff, Monster Hunter Generations, and a  few other bits and pieces, so I did pretty well.


----------



## Joy (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a Coach wallet, Phoenix Wright: Spirit of Justice, The Mark of Athena, some cash and a shirt from my aunt.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 26, 2016)

I also received a box of Omaha steaks; and a martini and a dark-n'stormy.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2016)

From my family: Tons and tons of pocky, an assortment of other Japanese candy that I really like, Pusheen Cat shirts  / Pusheen Cat plushies, some clothes, a few Disney movies we didn't have, Cards Against Humanity, some Frozen hot coco mix w/ two adorable mugs, a Moana funko pop, a bunch of pistachos , Pokemon Sun and Moon, a Melanie Martinez Crybaby special vinyl record, a ton of Crybaby stuff + a Crybaby sweatshirt, a $25 League of Legends gift card, a raccoon plushie, a brand new phone case which I love, Animal Crossing Amiibo cards, a ton of fluffy socks, a Zelda glass, Frozen and poop emoji PJs, a hair curler and a lot of other small things.. 

From my friends: a beautiful crystal necklace, an awesome Imagine Dragons necklace, slime, floam, Frozen kinetic sand, a mermaid tail blanket, raccoon socks, a raccoon pin, OSU! tablet, an Isabelle Amiibo and Animal Crossing Sanrio cards.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 26, 2016)

I got some old retro games, some collectible stuff, some books, some socks, an electric keyboard, some candy, a Galaxy Style New 3DSXL, and some spending money. I got a good haul this year!


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2016)

i mainly received money so i could buy my own gifts.

i bought clothes, makeup, a couple knickknacks, and some harley quinn stuff

i'm also gonna be getting a phone from my grandfather


----------



## Invisible again (Dec 26, 2016)

A lot of nice clothing, a new purse, a much-needed new laptop, and a beautiful diamond ring from my bf. <3


----------



## Zireael (Dec 26, 2016)

Apparently I messed up my last post real bad thanks to terrible influences so I'm going to try again.

I got more stuff from my aunts and gran today! Cute underwear, some jewellery, perfume, and a big bag full of shower gels and body washes that are all scented like different sweet treats. I'm so happy with it all, I love shower sets so much. The bag is really handy for cosmetics too!

Also wine. It was both a good and a bad idea


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing! Since my parents buy me things throughout the year (and I'm trying to pay for as much of my own things as I can), we aren't doing gifts anymore (didn't even put up any decorations, except for the lights that are up year-round). I guess Christmas just lost whatever magic I used to think it had? Or I grew up in a negative way  

But I did buy myself "some" (actually a lot) of amiibo cards, and three music magazines on eBay, so I'm happy. I got to eat good food as usual, so everything's fine


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2016)

Money/Gift Cards and a box which closely resembled the size of a NES Classic only to be disappointed that it was in fact a board game, luv u aunty </3


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2016)

a bunch of makeup, facial mist, sheet masks, lotion, perfume, sneakers, exo sweaters, an exo pillow, chocolates, a box of tissues, bar soap, money

...also a bus guide for the transit...that i don't ride...
(thanks sis!!)


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 27, 2016)

Mainly scented bath products and lotions, a Cinnamoroll tote bag, a Swankiss handbag and a Meloetta plushie <3


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh boy. 
The games I got were both Pokemon Sun and Moon and Skyrim for the xbox one 
I got a NFC reader and some ac amiibo cards, a Kyubey, Magikarp and Mew plushie, a quite bit of stationary and stickers, a lot of candy and some pokemon cards. OH and some animal crossing themed fans from (rip) club nintendo
My baby of this year is a Ultimate Madoka figma! (My first one!) She's a real beauty! 

The mundane stuff I got were socks, perfume and some pants! 
I got more but I can't recall all of it!


----------



## frio hur (Dec 27, 2016)

a disney ball cap, super warm socks and a new 3ds.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 27, 2016)

Feelings, I recieved feelings


----------



## piichinu (Dec 27, 2016)

Money a coat and shoes


----------



## davidlblack (Dec 27, 2016)

list:
Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon
A mini remote control drone
6 books (the book thief, the last thing i remember, hoot, chomp, michael vey book 1)
a few shirts
Paper Mario Color Splash
two board games
and gift cards/money, as well as a few other things

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> I got a Coach wallet, Phoenix Wright: Spirit of Justice, *The Mark of Athena*, some cash and a shirt from my aunt.



thats a really good book


----------



## Javocado (Dec 27, 2016)

I got some cheddar, some new shoes, vinyls, pop figures, new threads, some sweets, gift cards, and a badass Windwaker mug.


----------

